# MySQL - MyISAM #1064 - You have an error in your SQL syntax

## CiScOh4x0r

Hola amigos, sé que tengo mucho de no entrar, pero necesito una ayudita   :Embarassed: 

EDITO: Obvio que bajo Gentoo será todo y estará el sistema web.

He creado una base de datos para un sistema web contable que desarrollare para la empresa en que trabajo, la cuestión es que reviso y reviso la tabla y no encuentro el error, ¿me ayudan?

Aquí les dejo el codigo:  (Cualquier mejora, error o algo, por favor decirme se los agradeceria mucho) De ante mano, gracias   :Laughing: 

El error completo dice asi:   *Quote:*   

> MySQL ha dicho: Documentación
> 
> #1064 - You have an error in your SQL syntax; check the manual that corresponds to your MySQL server version for the right syntax to use near '
> 
>   `id_empleado` int(4) NOT NULL,
> ...

 

Y dice que la tabla planilla es la que da el error.

```
SET SQL_MODE="NO_AUTO_VALUE_ON_ZERO";

-- --------------------------------------------------------

-- 

-- Estructura de tabla para la tabla `usuarios`

-- 

CREATE TABLE `usuarios` (

  `id_usuario` int(4) NOT NULL auto_increment,

  `nivel_usuario` int(4) NOT NULL,

  `login` varchar(15) NOT NULL,

  `nombre` varchar(100) NOT NULL,

  `apellido` varchar(100) NOT NULL,

  `clave` varchar(35) NOT NULL,

  `fecha_creacion` date NOT NULL default '0000-00-00',

  PRIMARY KEY  (`id_usuario`)

) ENGINE=MyISAM DEFAULT CHARSET=utf8 COMMENT='datos de usuario' AUTO_INCREMENT=1 ;

-- --------------------------------------------------------

-- 

-- Estructura de tabla para la tabla `niveles`

-- 

CREATE TABLE `niveles` (

  `id_niveles` int(4) NOT NULL auto_increment,

  `nombre_nivel` varchar(30) NOT NULL,

  PRIMARY KEY  (`id_niveles`)

) ENGINE=MyISAM DEFAULT CHARSET=utf8 COMMENT='niveles de usuario' AUTO_INCREMENT=1 ;

-- --------------------------------------------------------

-- 

-- Estructura de tabla para la tabla `empleados`

-- 

CREATE TABLE `empleados` (

  `id_empleado` int(4) NOT NULL auto_increment,

  `nombre_empleado` varchar(100) NOT NULL,

  `salario` float NOT NULL default '0',

  `dui` varchar(10) NOT NULL,

  `afp` int(15) NOT NULL,

  `isss` int(10) NOT NULL,

  `nit` varchar(20) NOT NULL,

  PRIMARY KEY  (`id_empleado`)

) ENGINE=MyISAM DEFAULT CHARSET=utf8 COMMENT='datos de empleado' AUTO_INCREMENT=1 ;

-- --------------------------------------------------------

-- 

-- Estructura de tabla para la tabla `planilla`

-- 

CREATE TABLE `planilla` (

  `id_planilla` int(4) NOT NULL, auto_increment,

  `id_empleado` int(4) NOT NULL,

  `isss`  int(10) NOT NULL,

  `afp`   int(15) NOT NULL,

  `renta` float NOT NULL default '0',

  `total` float NOT NULL default '0',

  `fecha_creacion` date NOT NULL default '0000-00-00',

  `estado` varchar(1) NOT NULL default '0',

  PRIMARY KEY  (`id_planilla`)

  FOREIGN KEY  (`id_empleado`)

) ENGINE=MyISAM DEFAULT CHARSET=utf8 COMMENT='datos de planilla' AUTO_INCREMENT=1 ;

-- --------------------------------------------------------

-- 

-- Estructura de tabla para la tabla `planilla_conf`

-- 

CREATE TABLE `planilla_conf` (

  `id_planilla_conf` int(4) NOT NULL auto_increment,

  `isss` char NOT NULL, 

  `afp`  char NOT NULL,

  `renta` char NOT NULL,

  PRIMARY KEY  (`id_planilla_conf`)

) ENGINE=MyISAM DEFAULT CHARSET=utf8 COMMENT='configuracion de la planilla' AUTO_INCREMENT=1 ;

-- --------------------------------------------------------

-- 

-- Estructura de tabla para la tabla `productos`

-- 

CREATE TABLE `productos` (

  `id_productos` int(4) NOT NULL, auto_increment,

  `nombre_producto` varchar(255) NOT NULL,

  `medida` varchar(50) NOT NULL,

  `precio_unitario` float(10,2) NOT NULL,

  PRIMARY KEY  (`id_productos`)

) ENGINE=MyISAM DEFAULT CHARSET=utf8 COMMENT='productos' AUTO_INCREMENT=1 ;

-- --------------------------------------------------------

-- 

-- Estructura de tabla para la tabla `orden_compra`

-- 

CREATE TABLE `orden_compra` (

  `id_orden_compra` int(4) NOT NULL auto_increment,

  `id_proveedor` int(4) NOT NULL,

  `fecha_creacion_oc` date NOT NULL default '0000-00-00',

  `descripcion` varchar(100) NOT NULL,

  `estado` varchar(1) NOT NULL,

  `factura` int(4) NOT NULL,

  `fecha_pago` date NOT NULL default '0000-00-00',

  `forma_pago` varchar(1) NOT NULL, default '0',

  PRIMARY KEY  (`id_orden_compra`)

  FOREIGN KEY  (`id_proveedor`)

) ENGINE=MyISAM  DEFAULT CHARSET=utf8 COMMENT='datos para la orden de compra' AUTO_INCREMENT=1 ;

-- --------------------------------------------------------

-- 

-- Estructura de tabla para la tabla `detalle_compra

-- 

CREATE TABLE `detalle_compra` (

  `id_detalle_compra` int(4) NOT NULL auto_increment,

  `id_productos` int(4) NOT NULL,

  `cantidad` float NOT NULL,

  `total` float NOT NULL,

  `estado` varchar(1) NOT NULL,

  PRIMARY KEY  (`id_detalle_compra`)

  FOREIGN KEY  (`id_procutos`)

) ENGINE=MyISAM  DEFAULT CHARSET=utf8 COMMENT='detalles de la orden de compra' AUTO_INCREMENT=1 ;

-- --------------------------------------------------------

-- 

-- Estructura de tabla para la tabla `proveedores`

-- 

CREATE TABLE `proveedores` (

  `id_proveedor` int(4) NOT NULL auto_increment,

  `nombre_proveedor` varchar(50) NOT NULL,

  `nit` varchar(20) NOT NULL,

  `direccion` varchar(60) NOT NULL,

  `tipo_proveedor` int(1) NOT NULL,

  `numero_registro` varchar(20) NOT NULL,

  `giro` varchar(15) NOT NULL,

  `telefono` varchar(8) NOT NULL,

  `celular` varchar(8) NOT NULL,

  `correo` varchar(35) NOT NULL,

  `descripcion` varchar(70) NOT NULL,

  `borrado` varchar(1) NOT NULL default '0',

  PRIMARY KEY  (`id_proveedor`)

) ENGINE=MyISAM  DEFAULT CHARSET=utf8 COMMENT='Proveedores' AUTO_INCREMENT=1 ;

-- --------------------------------------------------------

-- 

-- Estructura de tabla para la tabla `tipo_proveedor`

-- 

CREATE TABLE `tipo_proveedor` (

  `id_tipo_proveedor` int(1) NOT NULL auto_increment,

  `nombre_tipo_proveedor` varchar(40) NOT NULL,

  PRIMARY KEY  (`id_tipo_proveedor`)

) ENGINE=MyISAM  DEFAULT CHARSET=utf8 COMMENT='tipos de proveedores' AUTO_INCREMENT=4 ;

-- 

-- Volcar la base de datos para la tabla `tipo_proveedor`

-- 

INSERT INTO `tabla_tipo_proveedor` VALUES (1, 'Natural');

INSERT INTO `tabla_tipo_proveedor` VALUES (2, 'Pequeño Contribuyente');

INSERT INTO `tabla_tipo_proveedor` VALUES (3, 'Mediano Contribuyente');

INSERT INTO `tabla_tipo_proveedor` VALUES (4, 'Gran Contribuyente');

-- --------------------------------------------------------

-- 

-- Estructura de tabla para la tabla `unidad_medida`

-- 

CREATE TABLE `unidad_medida` (

  `id_unidad_medida` int(4) NOT NULL auto_increment,

  `nombre_medida` varchar(100) NOT NULL,

  PRIMARY KEY  (`id_unidad_medida`)

) ENGINE=MyISAM  DEFAULT CHARSET=utf8 COMMENT='unidades de medida de los productos' AUTO_INCREMENT=1 ;

```

----------

## CiScOh4x0r

Hola amigos   :Embarassed:   muy apenado y todo, pero con la prisa no habia fijado de las comas que habia usado demás   :Laughing:   gracias de todos modos por la ayuda que podrian haberme prestado   :Very Happy:  cuando temrine mi proyecto les público el source por si les interesa.

----------

